# marlin 30-30 model 336cc



## BLACKMags (Apr 21, 2009)

I have 30-30 that I have owned for a few years now but I have not used the weapon.
It was purchased in 2004 and like I said has never been fired. I live in the ft campbell area, if you know of anyone or a gun store where I could get a good deal on it would be awesome.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 21, 2009)

You could post it in the classifieds with the price you are looking for...


----------

